# I hope their winter coat isn't any indication....



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 30, 2013)

Of the winter temps we have ahead.

In the last 2 days, our dogs have gone from summer coats to "Whoa, where did you get those polar bears!"  

Literally, there collars were fitting nicely.  All of a sudden their neck fur is coming in so thick we will have to loosen tonight when we get home.    If the thickness and speed in which their winter coat is coming in is any indication of how cold it is going to be, We Are In Trouble!!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 30, 2013)

And we used to measure the fuzz on the catapillars.............modern science has advanced!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Aug 30, 2013)

*LOL! 


It's still hot as heck here, we can't wait for it to cool down!!!*


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 30, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *LOL!
> 
> 
> It's still hot as heck here, we can't wait for it to cool down!!!*


2x


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 30, 2013)

It's not hot here anymore.  Just warm.  Getting down into the upper 50's at night.  It is effecting them though.  They usually wrestle and run around in the evening and play hard.  The last two nights, they just play for a minute and then wander around.  I can't imagine wearing a fur coat this time of year.  


Then hens have started molting already too!

I was just getting used to summer, now all these animals are telling me that winter is coming. 

I hope it does cool down for all of you soon.  Crazy heat is no better than crazy cold I guess!


----------



## Egg_Newton (Aug 30, 2013)

I an article that farmers almanac is predicting a very cold winter. Seems about right since last winter was so mild.


----------



## slikchik (Feb 4, 2014)

Stubborn hill, you were right. Please tell us all as soon as they start shedding so we know when or if spring is coming.


----------

